# Happy Friday the 13th!!!!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th!!!!!!

As per usual, our family tradition is to celebrate with a good meal and a scary movie.

I've not decided yet what we'll watch.

Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Friday the 13th back, Ms W! I think I'll celebrate tonight by practicing the violin solos from "The Merry Widow", because if I don't get those down, it will be bad luck for me on opening night


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13th everybody!
The first of three this year. Do something to push your luck today. Break a mirror, walk under a ladder, kiss a black cat.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Happy Friday the 13theveryone! This was a wild one at work today and every time something happened someone would say 'you know SHE is loving this - it's Friday the 13th today' - I just smiled


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy Friday the 13! every one at shcool had bad luck today ...except for me


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i got married on fri 13th


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Friday the 13th all around. Even got some good satin curtains fo in my mausoleum this year at our local auction.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Pyro.. that was a pretty creepy pic you posted! I likey....


Happy Friday The 13th yesterday everyone!!!


----------

